# Killer Crickets ~ Not a joke



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

Ive just read an article via a Facebook link. It relates to the Jamaican field cricket that has been used in the USA as an alternative to the more commonly bred domestic cricket that has been hit by a virus. I dont know if the virus has hit any of the UK cricket breeders but it will be worrying if we start getting these Jamaican nasties in our livefood orders. Ive not seen or heard of any of these in the UK yet and would think (and hope) the livefood companies would give a warning if they had to switch to these. 

Attack of the Feeder Crickets | Gecko Time


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Have you got any pics of what they look like when smaller.

I had 3 crickets put a nasty wound in one of my baby bearded dragons last week.

Could you tell me how to identify these crickets so I know to bin them if they turn up instead.


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

imginy said:


> Have you got any pics of what they look like when smaller.
> 
> I had 3 crickets put a nasty wound in one of my baby bearded dragons last week.


Sorry I havent. I followed a link to the article from one of the USA breeders facebook page. I dont think they are in the UK yet. If they are introduced over here I would think the livefood companies would let us know.


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

I believe this is a baby -


----------



## AOTP (Mar 22, 2012)

Attack of the Feeder Crickets | Gecko Time

Should be able to tell largely by size and mandibles,


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

AOTP said:


> Attack of the Feeder Crickets | Gecko Time
> 
> Should be able to tell largely by size and mandibles,


They don't look any different to the silent brown to me :blush:

Either I am just being paranoid or I have these right now would someone be able to ease my concern if I uploaded a pic.


----------



## AOTP (Mar 22, 2012)

depends how good the pic is but worth a shot.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

These the ones got right now and to me they look the same as ones in the pic but I don't know anything about crickets.


----------



## AOTP (Mar 22, 2012)

It is rather hard to tell, im no cricket expert by all means, but yours to me look different, but thats really going off subtle differences in overall colouring, the size/structure of the legs, and what I can try and make out of the jaw. 

The hind legs on the jamaicans appear much thicker and mith much more obvious spines on them.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Who knows they all look same to me if I didn't have babies beardies I wouldn't use them at all.
These ones I got here were sent by mistake they should of been small/medium :lol2:


----------



## AOTP (Mar 22, 2012)

I think unless you have some of the real thing to compare in person its a little tricky, but the non adults are easier to tell, being black, we will just have to keep eyes open and have a good look at the tubs when you go to buy them.

Its all well to hope and assume that shops will inform if they change species of cricket, but to assume. . well you know the rest. And i dont belive for one minute many shops would say so bearing in the mind most of the junk they spout about other aspects of the hobby.


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Tell me if I am wrong but I am sure we already have these over here?

*Jamaican Field Crickets *- _Gryllus assimilis__._
Also known commonly as “Silent” Crickets.


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bab1084 said:


> Tell me if I am wrong but I am sure we already have these over here?
> 
> *Jamaican Field Crickets *- _Gryllus assimilis__._
> Also known commonly as “Silent” Crickets.


I'm pretty sure they are just black crickets that we get over here .....


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

varanus87 said:


> I'm pretty sure they are just black crickets that we get over here .....


*Jamaican Field Crickets *- Gryllus assimilis 
*Black Crickets *- Gryllus bimaculatus 
*banded crickets* - Gryllodes sigillatus 

I hav always known the silent crix as Jamaican field crix


----------



## AOTP (Mar 22, 2012)

Upon further reading it does appear silent crix are the same as the jamaican ones. According to the interent anyways. . .


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Yes the silent ones I got here are them.....

But they are soft and baby like compared to blacks and banded so seems strange : victory:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Well.... I've always thought crickets were flippin evil :bash:, not only are they escape artists that get everywhere in the house, now they attack the lizards too, they are off my menu for good I'm afraid, plenty of alternatives


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Seems like a bit of scaremongering to me.Crickets will eat most vegetables and meat if given the chance.

I certainly wouldn`t use the blacks with what I keep but if you are sensible there should not be issues.I have only had crickets attack ill or dead lizards.I prefer the bandeds because they are more lively and smaller than the other types but I keep small lizards and frogs.You would need a lot of these to feed a Beardy for instance.

If you dont put too many crickets in for food and if you put a small piece of apple in the vivarium the crickets will eat this.Its best to make sure the crickets are well fed before feeding them to your lizards,some carrot,dandelion and dog kibble is good.If you buy them from a shop they will only have had the bran to eat in the tub.I have never seen crickets eat bran, so feed them overnight before feeding them to your lizards..The main thing though is only to feed what can only be eaten in one meal.


----------



## SublimeSparo (May 1, 2013)

Mystery of the 'Crazy Reds' (more on feeder crickets...see update comment: We Now Have A Name!) - BugGuide.Net these things are real, but were misidentified as the Jamaican species, they have been tested and are genetically different from the Jamaican and any other know species of cricket...
if you read the comments on the original post the author clears up her mistakes

http://www.ghann.com/new_crickets.cfm available as a separate species here


----------



## SublimeSparo (May 1, 2013)

gotta love the latin name:_Gryllus locorojo_ locorojo= crazy red


----------

